# Cushion frame bike



## Fryerman (Feb 15, 2022)

This is a hygienic cushion frame bike I picked up last summer. These were the pictures from the local advertisement where I found it.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 16, 2022)

Early 20,s CCM built bike.Looks in good shape. someone has put a bolt through the seat post to tighten the seat post which is not correct. Fendered might be a little newer.


----------



## Fryerman (Feb 16, 2022)

Circa 1905-1910 Branford Model 533.
  Special thanks go out to John Williamson, for his kind assistance in identifying it.
The wheels, seat, handlebars and stem, fenders and chain guard are all newer parts added later in it’s life.
  The rivet holes are for the fork crown badge that was only used on the Branford.
  Originally would have had a suspension stem as well.


----------



## Fryerman (Feb 16, 2022)

And yes, the seat pin tightening mechanism had failed or stripped out at some point and this was someone’s idea of a repair. It did keep the bike in service.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 16, 2022)

looks like a regular CCM bike from the 20's to me
seat post problem is a pretty easy fix
you might be able to save the tightening clamp and then retread, and find a new seatpost (pretty common)


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 16, 2022)

Fryerman said:


> And yes, this was someone’s idea of a repair.



Also, looks like a fillet weld on top of the collet nut.


----------



## Fryerman (Feb 18, 2022)

locomotion said:


> looks like a regular CCM bike from the 20's to me
> seat post problem is a pretty easy fix
> you might be able to save the tightening clamp and then retread, and find a new seatpost (pretty common)



I do not think CCM, or anyone else was making these Hygenic Cushion frame bikes in the 1920s. It has the patent date of 1896 on the suspension tube, and I was told mid teens for when they were no longer making them.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 19, 2022)

You are correct in saying these CCM bike Hygienic frames where not built in the 20,s. Can you tell me if it has a skip tooth chain or just 1/2 pitch. Also does the rear hub say just Hercules or New Hercules. Hub could have been changed as it would have come with wood rims I would think.I would guess it is around 1915 or so but earlier if the hub says just Hercules.  With a lot of newer parts added.


----------



## Fryerman (Feb 19, 2022)

The hub is New Hercules, with no reaction arm. I think 1920s wheels.
  The original wheels would have wooden rims and older type hub.

 Not skiptooth, standard 1/2” pitch.


----------



## Cbgimse (Mar 18, 2022)

Although its not super well documented, i understand that it was around 1910 that ccm changed from skip link to 1/2" pitch chain


----------



## Fryerman (Mar 19, 2022)

Cbgimse said:


> Although its not super well documented, i understand that it was around 1910 that ccm changed from skip link to 1/2" pitch chain



Thank you, that is good to know, and fits into the basic time period, toward the end of the cushion frame bikes.
As there were so many non original parts used on this bike, it is possible that the frame and fork are the only things not replaced at some point. The chainwheel may have been switched out to match the newer rear wheel.


----------



## Cbgimse (Mar 21, 2022)

One useful piece of info is the spoke nipple length. If they are long then the wheel was originally built with a wooden rim.  If they are short then then it was built with a steel rim or perhaps the spokes were replaced.


----------

